# Plz help before I loose it



## MzLostmyway (Apr 11, 2012)

I have been married for almost 2 years together for going on 4. When we first met my husband wld not look at another women when sex shots came on the tv he would want to change the show . He didnt like porn or anything like it. I loved that about him he never acted like he wanted anything but me . A year ago i got very sick and spent 6 wks in CICU. Now I have to have heart surgery done now and I dont have all the energy as in the start of our relationship.Seems like the only time he wants to spend with me it has to be a sexual act. Yesterday he tells me that he enjoys watching porn. I mean this coming form a man that wldnt let me buy any toys cuz he didnt want me to enjoy them more than him. He used to hate party's now he wants to have party. Only one thing has change other than my health he has started a new job and he comes home everyday telling me how great women at work are exp one . How she shares personal info with him and all. I dont know what to do . Please anyone got any idea's. I do know he is not cheating but I dnt know what to think. :scratchhead:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

EA?


----------



## MzLostmyway (Apr 11, 2012)

EA? means sorry new here.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

EA= Emotional affair


----------



## MzLostmyway (Apr 11, 2012)

Ty . He used to not like for me to wear low cut shirts or makeup and now he all of a sudden is ok with it and wants me too.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

MzLostmyway said:


> Ty . He used to not like for me to wear low cut shirts or makeup and now he all of a sudden is ok with it and wants me too.


probably because his EA partner does.


----------



## reggis (Apr 11, 2012)

MzLostmyway said:


> I do know he is not cheating but I dnt know what to think. :scratchhead:


You do not know that. 

You should be thinking that anything is possible at this point.


----------



## MzLostmyway (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah and when we went to his work I found it odd that when he was there with me she acted all bothered by something . I really didnt think anything of it till now .


----------



## anonim (Apr 24, 2012)

you guys should not be telling the OP that her partner is having an EA when there is no evidence that he is.

OP you need to TALK to your SO. Find out how he feels about you, himself , your relationship and whats going on in your lives.


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

anonim said:


> you guys should not be telling the OP that her partner is having an EA when there is no evidence that he is.
> 
> OP you need to TALK to your SO. Find out how he feels about you, himself , your relationship and whats going on in your lives.



Signs are all there.

Talking about the woman, she acts funny when Mz is around, sudden interest in porn, OW is telling him personal info, ect.

Big EA alert flag flying here.

OP, start investigating.


----------



## jenniferswe (Apr 23, 2012)

I sounds like aliens snatch his body. But seriously, I found this out with my 1st marriage. He was on best behavior when we were dating then immediately after we married, he went back to his real personality. He was and is a lazy, thieving, lying jerk. Maybe you husband was being good until he thought the marriage would hold and has dropped the act.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

I am sure I read through this thread, but am going to ask anyway because I am too lazy to do so again. How old is your husband? Could this be a mid-life crisis thing? It sounds like he is changing himself, his likes and dislikes and the timing is strange because of your health. 

You do need to investigate and get more information. You need to discover the truth because you are going to make yourself physically ill imagining what is going on in his mind.

Don't stay on the sidelines, confront your husband and get the truth out of him. No one changes that much for no reason. Your gut is screaming at you right now, listen to it.


----------

